# Kona 2017



## Enginejunk (17. Juli 2016)

Die neuen Bikes sind online:

Konaworld.com

Das blaue Operator ist ja mal geil und endlich wieder alu! 

Nur preise stehen noch keine dabei, bin mal gespannt was es kostet. Brauchn neues nachdem se mir letzte woche mein Entourage geklaut haben.


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juli 2016)

Also wenn die wirklich im schnitt etwas mehr als 1000$ günstiger sind sollte sich der € preis bei rund 3800€ einpendeln für das standard operator, dann wird das in XL sofort bestellt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruffy110 (17. Juli 2016)

Hat sich Kona eigentlich aus dem Dirt-Bereich verabschiedet? Seh da kein Shonky mehr oder ähnliches


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juli 2016)

Ich denke mal nicht, die seite hatte heut früh nurn paar bikes gelistet, jetz sinds wesentlich mehr. Ich vermute da kommen jetz nach und nach alle informationen und bikes dazu. Was aber fehlt ist das 167er Process. Das finde ich schade.


----------



## Ruffy110 (17. Juli 2016)

Ja, stimmt - aber vielleicht sehen wir in nächster Zeit ja ein ähnliches Process auf 650b-Laufrädern mit höherem Federweg (wie bei Propain oder Radon)....


----------



## Fl!p (18. Juli 2016)

Das Shonky gibt es noch, aber nach wie vor nur als Frame: http://konaworld.com/shonky_frame.cfm 

Irgendwie wollen mir die 2017er Modelle im vergleich zu den letzten Jahren nicht ganz so gut gefallen. Die Operator sind mir irgendwie zu Bunt.


----------



## xBartx (18. Juli 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Was aber fehlt ist das 167er Process. Das finde ich schade.


Das 26er Sterben geht eben weiter. Mal sehen ob irgendwann noch etwas Neues zwischen 153 und 200mm kommt.


----------



## Enginejunk (18. Juli 2016)

xBartx schrieb:


> Das 26er Sterben geht eben weiter. Mal sehen ob irgendwann noch etwas Neues zwischen 153 und 200mm kommt.


Deswegen bin ich froh über das neue operator, alu un 650b. 
Is zwar schwachsinn wegen 650b aber ich will das bike en paar jahre fahrn un reifen un felgen dafür bekommen. Un halt lebenslange garantie weils kein plaste mehr ist.


----------



## Fl!p (18. Juli 2016)

Immerhin ist das Stinky back in 26". Was schon irgendwie komisch ist, denn auf dem Process 167 stand ja "The New Stinky".
Der 650B Train rollt unaufhaltsam. Wenigstens bräuchte ich nur den Rahmen und einen neuen Laufradsatz.


----------



## Enginejunk (18. Juli 2016)

Naja, das stinky ist auch nur en umlackiertes precept 200 von 2015. Im 2016er war ja immerhin ne boxxer drin. 

Komm nur nich ganz mit den grössen klar beim operator. En reach von 485 is ja schon lang. Überlege das XL mit nem 25er vorbau zu fahren wenns mir dann doch zu lang ist. So hab ich den reach vom L. Besser als dann zu merken das das L zu kurz ist.


----------



## xBartx (18. Juli 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich froh über das neue operator, alu un 650b.
> Is zwar schwachsinn wegen 650b aber ich will das bike en paar jahre fahrn un reifen un felgen dafür bekommen. Un halt lebenslange garantie weils kein plaste mehr ist.



Ich finde es schade um das Process 167, aber wenigstens steht das Rad dann nicht an jeder Ecke. Mal sehen wie lange es mit der Ersatzteilversorgung für 26 klappt. Zur Not müssen eben 650b Felgen rein. Laut Pinkbike wäre noch ausreichend Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xBartx (18. Juli 2016)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Immerhin ist das Stinky back in 26". Was schon irgendwie komisch ist, denn auf dem Process 167 stand ja "The New Stinky".


Als nächstes kommt "the new old stinky" oder sowas in der Art.



Enginejunk schrieb:


> Komm nur nich ganz mit den grössen klar beim operator. En reach von 485 is ja schon lang. Überlege das XL mit nem 25er vorbau zu fahren wenns mir dann doch zu lang ist. So hab ich den reach vom L. Besser als dann zu merken das das L zu kurz ist.


Wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf? 485 ist mal 'ne Ansage für einen Downhiller.


----------



## Enginejunk (18. Juli 2016)

Bin 186cm, beinlänge 85cm  und armspannweite von 204cm.


----------



## xBartx (18. Juli 2016)

Schwierig. Warst du mit dem Reach vom Entourage zufrieden? Das hat in L ähnliche Werte wie der Operator in L. 
Ich bin 2cm kleiner als du und habe beim 167 475mm Reach. Länge passt, länger muss es aber  echt nicht sein und ich fahre bereits einen 30mm Vorbau.


----------



## Geiersturzflug (19. Juli 2016)

xBartx schrieb:


> Schwierig. Warst du mit dem Reach vom Entourage zufrieden? Das hat in L ähnliche Werte wie der Operator in L.
> Ich bin 2cm kleiner als du und habe beim 167 475mm Reach. Länge passt, länger muss es aber  echt nicht sein und ich fahre bereits einen 30mm Vorbau.



Ich werde da wohl lieber das L nehmen. Die bikes sollen übrigens anfang-mitte august lieferbar sein. 

Preise werden im laufe der zeit nachgetragen.


----------



## Lantz (25. Juli 2016)

Immerhin soll es die Process Modelle auch endlich als Frame only geben.


----------



## xBartx (25. Juli 2016)

Lantz schrieb:


> Immerhin soll es die Process Modelle auch endlich als Frame only geben.



Das gibt es schon länger. Man musste jedoch explizit bei offiziellen Händlern nachfragen und es gab nur ein kleines Kontingent für die jeweiligen Länder. Mein 2016er 167 habe ich z.B. als Rahmenkit erworben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geiersturzflug (25. Juli 2016)

Die preise für die operator: 3699€, 4299€ und 8999€. 
Lieferbar ab 7.9.2017.

Infos direkt vom händler.


----------



## Mudsling3r (4. August 2016)

Warum ist man eigentlich beim Operator vom Carbon wieder zum Alu gewechselt? Ich habe nämlich das 26" von 2015.....hat man da seitens Kona Bedenken der Haltbarkeit? 
Abgesehen davon bin ich maximal zufrieden mit der Maschine ) schön zackig in den Kurven und immer eine absolut sicheres Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Geiersturzflug (4. August 2016)

Kona erwähnte mal das der alurahmen jetz genauso viel wiegt wie der carbonrahmen aber billiger herzustellen ist und länger hält. Den preisvorteil hamse ja weitergegeben.


----------



## Doc-Kona-M (8. August 2016)

Alu>Carbon>Alu. Die werden sich dabei schon was gedacht haben. Die wechseln nun auch von Al 7005 ( z.B. 2013/14 Operator) zu Al 6061. Schade eigentlich, fahre gerne 26" Die Preise sind schon heftig. Ich muss sparen. Auf jeden ist das Grün der Hammer.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (16. August 2016)

Hier mal ein Link zu einem kurzen Fahrbericht des 2017er Process 134 bei bikerumor.com. Hatte mich mir bei der Vorstellung des HeiHei Trail hier auf der Startseite schon gewundert, warum Kona zwei auf dem Papier so ähnliche Räder im Programm hat, aber wenn sie bei allen Processen den Hauptrahmen verlängert haben, macht das natürlich doch wieder Sinn. Und der Fahreindruck bestärkt mich, dass ich wohl wirklich mal meinen -1° Steuersatz verbauen sollte, der schon seit Ewigkeiten bereit liegt


----------



## MaxBas (29. Oktober 2016)

Kennt vielleicht zufällig jemand einen Kona Händler der den 2017 Process 134 DL Rahmen besorgen könnte? Was tippt ihr könnte der kosten?


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Oktober 2016)

Frag mal bei Probikeshop.com, die sitzen in Frankreich. Sind sehr nett und bemüht, sprechen auch deutsch. Versand auch sehr gut. 
die haben viele Kona teile die es in D nicht gibt. mein Kona Shred z.b.


----------



## MaxBas (29. Oktober 2016)

Danke. Das 134 DL finde ich sehr verlockend. Aber ich stehe nicht so so sehr auf Kona'S Komponenten Wahl.


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Oktober 2016)

naja, Kona ist halt ne händlermarke. die komponenten wahl ist aber durchwegs haltbar ausgelegt. nicht das allerbeste aber durchdacht. man kanns halt nicht vergleichen mit direktmarken. wenn ich da en radon sehe oder en solid, da hätte ich für das geld vom operator ne richtig geile ausstattung bekommen.


----------



## MaxBas (29. Oktober 2016)

Klar. Ich hätte aber schon alle Teile da. Sind jetzt gerade an meinem Explosif. Deshalb habe ich mich über die frame only Option gefreut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (29. Oktober 2016)

na, dann schreib mal an kona. z.b. (in english) [email protected] mit deinem genauen anliegen. wie du an sonen rahmen kommen kannst. 
joe antwortet werktags normal innerhalb von 4h. bedenke aber die zeitverschiebung.


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Oktober 2016)

bei bedarf was wie wo passt schickt er dir auch das aktuelle techsheet zu wenn du deine mailadresse angibst. 
generell erwähnen das du begeisterter konafahrer bist etc. bisschen schleimen hilft.


----------



## MaxBas (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich schick gleich ein Bild von mir und meinem Rove und Explosif mit


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Oktober 2016)

frag nach rahmen in frankreich oder england. obs da en händler gibt der nach D verschickt oder ob es in D en händler gibt der die bestellen kann. 
normal wird da sehr schnell geholfen.


----------

